# name?



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

who can tell me what's name ?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How gorgeous!!! I just love the black mask  I don't have any inspired names at the moment (or were you asking for breed name?)... but wanted to give my compliments


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is the closest bird I've found to your pictures. Have no idea if yours are Helmets or not........very pretty birds though. 

http://spud1.50megs.com/images/Champion_Helmet_2003.jpg


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely birds whatever they are, and they do look a little like Helmets, but Helmets have the "matching color" tails too and some of them have the head gear going on, like mine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> They are lovely birds whatever they are, and they do look a little like Helmets, but Helmets have the "matching color" tails too and some of them have the head gear going on, like mine.


These two birds have black tails. I had to look twice to see that myself when I first came across the Helmets. I also thought that Helmets had the little "hood" thingy, but it seems there are "plain headed" Helmets? Heck, I don't know.......just found the picture while I was looking......


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

First I would say that these are realy very nice looking birds. I realy don't think they are Helmets if they are they could not win a show as they would mismarked.I believe that these birds are a Chinese breed that we have not seen here in the USA.Perhaps one of our Asia members can give us some help with the breed. .GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They don't look like perfect Helmets, but close! Maybe a Helmet mix? Or maybe just from Helmets that someone raised, without wanting to perfect them for showing...?


----------

